# Tutorials



## stevg (4. Aug 2004)

Tutorials von Mitgliedern des Java-Forums:
*[thread=6588]Geometrie: Punkte, Vektoren und Geraden[/thread]* (Autor: Beni)
*2D-Spieleprogrammierung* (Autor: Quaxli)
*[thread=43546]jPCT-Tutorial[/thread]* (Autor: Xams)
*[thread=4373]Java3D-Tutorial[/thread]* (wird nicht mehr fortgesetzt) (Autor: Illuvatar)
*[thread=16796]JOGL-Tutorial[/thread]* (Autor: Soulfly)
*[thread=544]Starthilfe mit Java3D[/thread]* (wird nicht mehr fortgesetzt) (Autor: hoon)

Edit Illuvatar 13.1.09: Diese Liste wurde erstellt, um die Anzahl stickys zu verringern


----------



## bygones (4. Aug 2004)

JavaCooperation zum Lernen wie man Applet Spiele programmieren kann !


----------



## Reality (4. Aug 2004)

Dort findet man weitere Links zu Tutorials:

http://javacooperation.gmxhome.de/LinksDeu.html

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Reality (15. Okt 2004)

Super Tutorial für fortgeschrittenes Game Developing:

https://games-demos.dev.java.net/
bzw. https://jgg.dev.java.net/

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Lowpass (20. Apr 2010)

Killer Game Programming in Java

Die frühen Entwürfe der Kapitel lassen sich downloaden.


----------



## wessi86 (11. Jul 2011)

In dem Tutorial "2D-Spieleprogrammierung" ist ein kleiner Fehler auf Seite 17 oben im Code.
Es muss heißen:
[JAVA=38]
    private void computeAnimation() {
        currentPic++;

        if (currentPic >= pics.length) {
            currentPic = 0;
        }
    }
[/code]
Anstatt 
	
	
	
	





```
if (currentPic > pics.length) {
```
Andernfalls bekommt man eine "ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException". Ansonsten ist das ein schönes Tutorial.

mfg, Christian


----------



## Ruppich (24. Aug 2011)

Fragu zum 2D Tutorial, 

wenn ich das starte sehe ich nurn blauen Bildschirm.
Habe javac GamePanel.java
java GamePanel
 in der Kommandozeile gestartet.
Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Ralf.Rutke (28. Nov 2011)

Gibts mittlerweile aktuellere Tutorials ?!


----------



## Kalle_Mett (19. Feb 2012)

Hallo, bin im Netz auf die (auch schon etwas älteren) Tutorials von zcode gestoßen, welche ich wirklich gut finde und daher wollte ich sie denen die sie noch nicht gesehen haben nicht vorenthalten. Ist zwar auf Englisch aber meiner Meinung nach sehr verständlich. Hatte Sie hier über die SuFu nicht gefunden. Also hier mal die Links

The Java 2D tutorial
The Java 2D games tutorial

Viel Spaß


----------



## epicanni (24. Sep 2012)

The Java™ Tutorials

ne Komplett-Übersicht


----------



## Furtano (3. Jan 2014)

Gibt es zum Vektoren-Tutorial noch die Bilder?
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-mu...iniges-geometrie-punkte-vektoren-geraden.html


----------



## TheSorm (7. Jan 2014)

Ein sehr gutes (englisches) Tutorial zu vielen Seiten der 2D game programierung!
[TIPP]The guide to implementing 2D platformers | Higher-Order Fun[/TIPP]


----------



## wolfgang63 (17. Jan 2014)

Lowpass hat gesagt.:


> Killer Game Programming in Java
> 
> Die frühen Entwürfe der Kapitel lassen sich downloaden.



Als ebook hier komplett kostenlos erhältlich.
Killer Game Programming in Java - Free Download eBook - pdf


----------



## kruemelkeksfan (4. Nov 2014)

Hab mich auch mal als Autor versucht  :

Game Dev Guide for Survivors | a tutorial about making your own videogames in post-apocalyptic times


----------



## lord239123 (7. Nov 2014)

Auf Youtube gibt es jetzt eine Tutorialreihe zur JMonkeyEngine:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4i1fiVoDIx1D3-QyQolbgQ


----------



## Zitrus (8. Feb 2015)

Ich lese mir gerade das Tutorial von Quaxi durch und muss echt sagen: Respekt! Sehr tolles Tutorial (Wenn auch manchmal für Anfäng, wie mich, etwas schwer nachvollziehbar(die Gedankengänge etc.)). Habe aber einen Fehler gefunden:

Seite 37:
Anschließend müssen wir in unserem ActionListener noch Code einfügen – es empfiehlt sich
die Methode keyReleased(..) da diese eindeutig ist.

Wäre es dann nicht ein KeyListener und kein ActionListener?

Mfg, Zitrus


----------



## jacques93 (22. Apr 2016)

EDIT (by Moderator): Es reicht ein Post um dein Spiel vorzustellen, du kannst in weiteren Threads aber ruhig auf den Post verweisen

http://www.java-forum.org/thema/spielesammelthread.123839/#post-1087953


----------



## FinnT (19. Okt 2017)

```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JPanel;

public class GamePanel extends JPanel implements Runnable {

    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
    JFrame frame;
  
    long delta = 0;
    long last = 0;
    long fps = 0;
  
  
  
    public static void main(String[] args){
        new GamePanel (800,600);
    }
  
    public GamePanel(int w, int h) {
        this.setPreferredSize(new Dimension (w,h));
        frame = new JFrame ("GameDemo");
        frame.setLocation(100,100);
        frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
        frame.add(this);
        frame.pack();
        frame.setVisible(true);
      
        doInitializations();
      
        Thread th = new Thread(this);
        th.start();
      
    }
    private void doInitializations() {
      
        last = System.nanoTime();
      
    }
    @Override
    public void run() {
        while (frame.isVisible()){
          
          
            computeDelta();
            repaint();
          
          
          
            try{
                Thread.sleep(10);
            }catch (InterruptedException e) {}
        }
      
    }
    private void computeDelta() {
        delta = System.nanoTime() - last;
        last = System.nanoTime();
        fps = ((long) 1e9)/delta;
      
    }
    @Override
    public void paintComponent(Graphics g){
        super.paint(g);
        g.setColor(Color.red);
        g.drawString("FPS:" + Long.toString(fps) ,20,10);
    }

}
```



Hi!.
Ich habe ein problem mit dem  2d Spieleprogrammierung Spiel wenn ich es laufen lasse kommt immer das hier:
at javax.swing.JComponent.paint(Unknown Source)
   at me.finn.Spiel.GamePanel.paintComponent(GamePanel.java:69)

ich bin mittlerweile bei bild 12


----------



## JuKu (17. Nov 2017)

@FinnT Das ist der falsche Thread für deine Frage.
Bitte erstelle einen neuen.

Und lege dabei bitte gleich den vollständigen Stacktrace bei, denn aus diesem Ausschnitt kann man überhaupt nichts entnehmen, es steht ja noch nicht einmal der Fehler da!


----------



## FreshDuke (26. Okt 2020)

TheSorm hat gesagt.:


> Ein sehr gutes (englisches) Tutorial zu vielen Seiten der 2D game programierung!
> [TIPP]The guide to implementing 2D platformers | Higher-Order Fun[/TIPP]


Wow nach so etwas habe ich gesucht. Danke vielmals  Viele der anderen Tutorials sind ja leider nicht mehr verfügbar oder etwas veraltet.


----------



## sascha-sphw (26. Okt 2020)

FreshDuke hat gesagt.:


> oder etwas veraltet.


Der Post von TheStorm ist von 2014, der Blog Artikel von 2012.


----------



## Hag2bard (1. Feb 2021)

Kann man das Tutorial von Quaxli noch irgendwo finden?
Viele schwärmen davon aber der Link ist leider down


----------

